# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Розница. Проблемы со сканированием марок

## slavheater

Предприятие 8.3.17.1496. Розница 2.3.5.35. Касса Атол 11ф.
При сканировании марки выплывает таблица с проверкой штрих-кода. Сканирую. Внизу есть надпись :» Перенести в документ.« нажимаю. Она быстро , доли секунд, что-то открывает и переходит в изначальное положение. И появляется: не могу перенести в документ. Пытаюсь снова, но все как и прежде. И так становится все чаще и чаще. Что делать?

----------

